

The Bot Hunters - joeylazer
http://contently.com/strategist/2014/11/18/the-bot-hunters/

======
bediger4000
I wonder about the quality of this article. This sentence stands out:

 _The worlds of advertising and criminality don’t usually mix, ..._

Honestly, do they expect us to believe that? Every adult American has had the
experience of being lied to in advertising, sometimes so egregiously that the
ads have to be fraud.

